# Not the right time, not the right representation to Strike!



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.

I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.

We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

LMFAO. Man, that guy hasn't just been drinking the Kool-Aid, I think he's got an IV feeding it right into his veins. I was ready for him to break out the guitar and start singing Kumbaya.

I am not following "Abe", that person just happens to have been the person who decided to push this into action. Good luck that weekend, I won't be driving.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Prematurely decided to push this into action without much thought and game planning. Hell is demands have changed 3,000 times.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Perhaps UberMan will lead a strike, where we all UberOn and give rides for free for an entire weekend!! What a message that would send!


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

I was able to get thru about 3:30 minutes and I became more wary of "uber man" than Mr Abe
Hussein. The issue at hand is not about Mr Hussein. It's about uber and it's questionable business practices toward uber "partners" which if you take the time to read the definition of partner you will quickly realize that neither did uber.
Ubers Travi Kalanick is the 21st century's version of the 18th century Industrial Age tycoons who steamed rolled over the working class. If uber is allowed to carry on then more companies will follow suit and a new working class will emerge that the word obscene will not do it justice. No one wants to put uber out of business, but it was uber created the situation we face today. I respect your right to drive when and whenever you choose, just understand that this is a two way street.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Lol Randy


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> I was able to get thru about 3:30 minutes and I became more wary of "uber man" than Mr Abe
> Hussein. The issue at hand is not about Mr Hussein. It's about uber and it's questionable business practices toward uber "partners" which if you take the time to read the definition of partner you will quickly realize that neither did uber.
> Ubers Travi Kalanick is the 21st century's version of the 18th century Industrial Age tycoons who steamed rolled over the working class. If uber is allowed to carry on then more companies will follow suit and a new working class will emerge that the word obscene will not do it justice. No one wants to put uber out of business, but it was uber created the situation we face today. I respect your right to drive when and whenever you choose, just understand that this is a two way street.


I don't disagree with anything you say. What makes it about Mr. Hussein is that he came out with guns blazing without much planning or thought behind it. Others will follow but in my opinion this was just too soon. Should have been done differently.

Good luck to everyone no matter what direction you go. I support everyone's opinions.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

not taking the advice of abe or that tool randy at this point.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I seriously do believe that über man Randy is now being paid by Uber to do pro-Uber videos. Looks like Uber even gave him Uber shirts to wear whilst relaying ubers messages to us.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Abe is a moron. I've been following his vlogs closely and he's wasting his time.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I seriously do believe that über man Randy is now being paid by Uber to do pro-Uber videos. Looks like Uber even gave him Uber shirts to wear whilst relaying ubers messages to us.


Either way he is going to expose Abe for the fool he is. I understand this is about the drivers now and Abe just lit the fire, however did he light it to soon?


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

While Abe doesn't come across as great representation, neither does the weak-ass video above. At least Abe appears to have some balls.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

andaas said:


> While Abe doesn't come across as great representation, neither does the weak-ass video above. At least Abe appears to have some balls.


I don't look at Randy to lead anything, I just like that he is trying to open our eyes to who started this process. It's up to us to either make it our own, or postpone it until we have better ammo.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I have to agree with his remark on not causing any property (vehicle) damage on fellow drivers. I already get the occasional empty water bottles thrown at me by taxi cab drivers at hotel pick-ups.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

When I first heard news of the strike and saw Abes 1st video I was like "ok, I dig it"

but once he got to talking about telling people to initiate fake ride requests and cancellations I changed my mind.

I don't want to be a part of circus lead by unethical clowns. (oh wait.. uber lol.. but you know what I mean!!)

Protest all you want and demand fairer treatment!! But you don't do it offensively and unethically.

Protesting outside of a company and throwing rocks through windows will only get you a criminal charge and unemployment,

That Abe kid got deactivated and that is as far as he will get.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> When I first heard news of the strike and saw Abes 1st video I was like "ok, I dig it"
> 
> but once he got to talking about telling people to initiate fake ride requests and cancellations I changed my mind.
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


Hmmm, he didn't want to comment, he DID make this video, and he has ANOTHER video coming up.

Glados "likes" his post.... reason enough to think it's an "uber approved" video.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

No offense to anyone here (because it's not directed at anyone and I don't know you from Adam) but I'm going to say it..

A lot of people don't have the IQ, drive or mental capacity to do much more in life than be an underachiever!!

I'm sure there are a ton of really great, professional and ethical drivers here on this board and across the globe but there is also a ton of people that aren't. That goes for any person really. There is always more to every story than meets the eye and you have to be very careful of the amount of value and trust you place in other people. Especially the ones you know nothing about.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

This is bigger than this Abe guy, he may have started it but no one is striking because of him or for him.

I don't agree with throwing rocks or damaging others property. The making requests and canceling, I'm kinda on the fence about.

Drivers are striking because THE DRIVERS are fed up with Uber.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

It doesn't matter. The word is out that drivers will create false pick-ups. That means if you're involved in the strike you are involved in the false requests whether you participated in them or not.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Regardless, "Abe" wasn't the originator of the concept of requesting and cancelling rides - Uber came up with that back in 2014 (<- that's a link if you didn't notice) to **** with their competition. So I say **** 'em!


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

But it's okay for Uber to do fake Lyft requests and recruit their drivers? Sounds like they are getting a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Within the next 6-12 months..

1. More and more drivers get fed up and leave and/or strike. Ubers reputation gets continually worse.

2. Due to low earnings the quality of service drops significantly. Ubers rep gets continually worse.

3. The rating system backfires. Passengers with low ratings complain about long pick-up times. Uber further increases punishment for drivers for cancellation and acceptance rates. Uber removes the ability to rate passengers.

4. Afterwhile the majority of drivers remaining for Uber are bottom feeding scum bags. Ubers reputation succeeds them, the drivers and their clientele.




or


1. Uber cuts rates even lower. Applies even more pressure to Lyft. Lyft folds. Rates go up. As long as Lyft is a player in this game Uber will not give Lyft the chance to be the "cheaper alternative" to Uber.. If Lyft didn't exist then Uber would charge more because they would make more. Lyft is the only thing making Uber so low. Right now it's a turf war and Uber is winning while on the backs of a lot of unhappy drivers... How long will Lyft last? Not as long as Uber can. That's because people are too dependant on Uber as a primary source of income, Uber knows this. People use Uber. Drivers get pings. It's addictive. Not great money but easy money. The power over the dependency of the drivers gives Uber all the sustain it needs to out pace everyone else.

or

1. Uber acquires Lyft. Rates go up.

or

2. Travis (and investors) sells Uber. I'd bet on it.

or

1. Nothing ever changes. Take it or leave it. A never ending supply of people willing to sign up and drive for 75 cents a mile or even less.

or

1. The government steps in and make's it like NYC's regulations in every state. I'd laugh my ass off.

The only thing powerful enough to change anything is creating awareness to people that use Uber. And even that's not enough. Most people that use Uber do not give 1 flying **** about anything other than getting where they need to be and for as cheap as ****ing possible. As long as Uber satisfies and supplies that demand they will continue doing what they do.

Uber has done a fantastic job of making the people that use the service believe that at the push of a button your own chauffeur will magically appear in front of you within minutes and it's cheap as ****. It's exactly what's happening each and every day.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

andaas said:


> Regardless, "Abe" wasn't the originator of the concept of requesting and cancelling rides - Uber came up with that back in 2014 (<- that's a link if you didn't notice) to **** with their competition. So I say **** 'em!


Ok, Uber did it, so it's ethical for us to do it to other drivers.

I would say if you can get people to strike, then why force others to do what you want?


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> But it's okay for Uber to do fake Lyft requests and recruit their drivers? Sounds like *they are getting a taste of their own medicine.*


Who's getting "*a taste of their own medicine"? *Drivers not Uber, and drivers don't deserve this*.*


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

I, personally, do not intend to participate in the ride cancellation plan - I will likely be driving Lyft. I am just noting that it is likely the tactic that will make the weekend visibly impact Uber's business - and that this was in fact Uber's tactics in the past. If we had 40-50% of the drivers supporting the work stoppage, then those tactics wouldn't be required.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


I fully don't agree how Abe started this strike. No contact with other drivers. He could have came here to get ideas and form a plan. This isn't how you organize and get everyone on board. That being said, we need to make a statement and this is the time. The deactivation for 24 hours seemed to be a misstep by Uber and add the Dallas Black fiasco. If we show this has some legs and is successful, our next move might have legs. As of right now, nothing will improve and it is our best chance to at least get a possible change. Doing nothing or signing petitions isnt working. I don't need to back Abe, I need to back myself and the other drivers.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

ocbob2 said:


> I fully don't agree how Abe started this strike. No contact with other drivers. He could have came here to get ideas and form a plan. This isn't how you organize and get everyone on board. That being said, we need to make a statement and this is the time. The deactivation for 24 hours seemed to be a misstep by Uber and add the Dallas Black fiasco. If we show this has some legs and is successful, our next move might have legs. As of right now, nothing will improve and it is our best chance to at least get a possible change. Doing nothing or signing petitions isnt working. I don't need to back Abe, I need to back myself and the other drivers.


This strike is the first of many more to come. Uber will not give up easily, but drivers need to have their voices heard.

*"A thousand mile journey begins with one step"*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

"Oh, that it may not be too soon............Woe to the Iron Heel! Soon it shall be cast off from prostrate Humanity!"

-Jack London, *The Iron Heel*


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> It doesn't matter. The word is out that drivers will create false pick-ups. That means if you're involved in the strike you are involved in the false requests whether you participated in them or not.


You do know the history of how Unions strikes took care of Scabs? Fake requests would be very tame comparably. I think this is more about scaring them which would be effective enough to keep them home.

At any rate, worked for the Drivers Union in France anyways. Uber execs now in jail and a new law passed against Uber..

"French taxi drivers took to the streets this summer, smashing cars and setting tires on fire, as part of widespread protests against Uber. They also lobbied for a 2014 law which outlawed non-professional drivers from carrying passengers for profit -- the exact business model of Uber's lowest cost Uber Pop service in France"
https://beta.finance.yahoo.com/news...rance-face-two-years-jail-time-125432364.html


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I am really not afraid of Fake requests. As I have stated in other forums if people drive those days they can simply avoid 5 star rider requests. Any new customer of Uber starts off with a 5 star. These dummy accounts being created will be no different than a new customer. Ignore the 5 star, avoid the threats.

Unless of course drivers that strike use their own accounts to request fake rides, that would be just plain ole fashion dumb!! I guess Taxi drivers could use their own accounts but that would mean they would have had to use Uber in the past and have been rated below a 5. I have serious doubts however of a Taxi driver using Uber.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

Seriously... ubermanstore? If character assassination is your game... glass houses and all that.

To paraphrase, "uber pays us something which is better than nothing."


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

In this context, typical Uber driver is the cat in the corner. 

A cat in the corner has no plan. It has a reflex. 

This first possible Uber strike is the reflex. It does not necessarily need to have a plan. 

Plan is to try to communicate with Uber. 

By way of civil disobedience. 

Civil Disobedience is a better name for this upcoming strike. 

Uber wants everyone to work and take every call and no matter how far and no matter how much the fare. 

Uber never listens to drivers. i have answred more than a dozen Uber feedback over time and I have voiced several concerns. Not one of them have been properly addressed and they only got worse. 
I am sure all other drivers have also been solicited for feedback and many of us commented and requested same things. 

The cat in teh corner has no plan. 

We are the cat. The cat right now. If we manage to put Uber in the corner to start talking with us, this will be the win.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone that listens to Ubers biggest Youtube evangelist and paid shill should have known this garbage was coming. "_Flip it and make it an Uber appreciation weekend_". LOL NO Thanks Randy.

You keep shoving your invite code down everyone's throat that watches your ridiculous videos. How is that helping your fellow drivers, son? I dare say you even drive anymore. Why would you when Uber's paying you to spew more Uber propaganda, receiving money from your Youtube channel, and no telling how much your making over saturating drivers' markets by tirelessly promoting your invite code. Oh, and let's not forget the Uberman store. Geesh this dude makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## Mr Microphone (Sep 23, 2015)

Striking is your right, do so if you wish. Interfering with other drivers liberties however, and mucking up their income is not only morally wrong, in some cases it is criminal. I will have my dash-cam and camera ready for anyone that messes with my business as an independent contractor. If you mess with me, I will press charges to the fullest extent of the law. While I agree that the pay drops/increased uber fee is bad and should be changed, and striking is one way to achieve that. I don't believe it is the only way. Many of you have been in Uber longer that I have, but I have been driving all of my life, and just turning 50 this year, I have some life experience to guide me. Here's what I would do. I would create a post and a webpage, called the Ride Share Drivers Union. Then I would allow members to join for a small fee (I aint doing this for nothing). Members can apply to be local representatives and leaders. The group would then create a charter. We already know the mission, to have drivers treated fairly. When there are a significant number of members in a given area, we can then use our power to lobby for fair wages. If they refuse to negotiate, we then can use our power to strike. Union members would be obligated to stand with their brothers maybe by region, or as a whole. Members that do not wish to participate can leave the union, with no bad feelings or retribution. Uberman, I have learned a lot from your videos. Beyond the canned uber vids, you have helped me to make a fair wage over the last month. I also think this forum is a great resource. Guys, I would be willing to contribute to those that would like to make something really happen. Message me if I can help.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Please cast your vote:

*#UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment*


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)




----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree that we shouldn't hurt our fellow drivers either by phony requests or by damaging their vehicles.

But I don't think we should make that weekend an "Uber Appreciation Weekend" as UberMan/Randy suggests towards the end.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

regarding those who believe that threatening any driver who chooses to drive will only work to ubers advantage . In the event that a driver is injured or their vehicle is damaged, uber will pull out all stops in order to get this front and center in the media in order to drown out the true intentions of upcoming strike which will turn public support away. I know this is a stretch but I would not put it pass ubers cronies to be out that weekend working as agitators portraying drivers in a dark light. Yes there will those who choose to drive, so be it. And yes there will be a percentage of idiots. But from what I've read on majority of forums the bulk of drivers get it and understand what we are attempting to achieve. And more importantly is the fact we are willing to sacrifice a weekend of income as little as may be at times to make a statement that we will be heard and as the clock strikes 5pm October 16th, 2015 it will begin as a whisper yet as each hour slowly melts away, the sound will become deafening in ubers corporate headquarters in the city by the bay with executives looking out their windows with clenched jaws and a strain in their voices as they for the first time in their petty uber careers will be looking into the abyss !


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

there not going to be strike if there is and it hit 5.0 surge. you can't tell me you still want drive


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Zzzzzzzzzz..........


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


So we should listen to the numb nuts that sells Uber gear??

Are you for real?


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DocT said:


> I already get the occasional empty water bottles thrown at me by taxi cab drivers at hotel pick-ups.


Carry frozen ones to throw back.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, I'm out. Too many leadership questions. I DON'T like the demands as is. I HATE that people plan to screw hard working people. Sounds too much like a UNION to me.

Think about it. Let's say Uber is willing to change, now who gets to negotiate for us?!

This is seat of the pants at best. I want input on the demands.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Carry frozen ones to throw back.


Or water balloons filled with your own urine.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I didn't say that, we just need to seperate from Abe.


----------



## tb1984 (Jul 24, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I didn't say that, we just need to seperate from Abe.


Yep, with his latest video, he asks drivers for donations at Gofundme site. Also, he said that he spent thousands of dollars to boost his grainy video, really? Just watch his videos, he's a scammer.

Go strike, but don't listen to him.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I have his edited Video Right here!


----------



## soonsoon (Aug 15, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


After reading your posts and opinions, the title of this thread should have been. " Strike! but dont let Abe represent us"

Abe only brought to life what was already in the minds of most drivers. This is catching storm because Drivers are desperate for a voice and change. In other words we're tired of Ubers bullying tactics towards Drivers! As bad as everyone thinks Abe is and not fit to represent this strike, the fact remains that at least he is willing to stand up and fight and put himself out there. Are you?

We are merely trying to achieve what Uber has done themselves for many years and that is using the technology and resources at their disposal to gain market advantage. i.e. fake requests to Lyft in hopes to damage their business.

I don't condone violence and ruff tactics but using the technology and resources to disrupt Ubers business is right up their ally.

All the attention seems to be on Abe but as many have illiterated, it's not about Abe. We are simply focused on the objective.

1. Raise the X rates across the board to $1.60 a mile
2. Add a TIP option to the app and promote rewarding your driver.
3. Put a freeze on hiring drivers for our livelihood.

All of the above demand doesn't require representation. There is no negotiation needed. Its plain and simple and it's fair. Uber knows it and it's something they will do and should've done if they really considered us their Partners.

The mere fact that the above demands made sense to everyone across the Nation without having any organized meetings or discussion should be a strong message to Uber that they need to wise up and do the right thing. Its a collective and this movement is flowing as one because we all feel it as the right thing to do.

I trust that there won't be any violence and far as the fake pings are concerned, like I said it's right up the ally of Ubers tactics and it might upset a few but we're fighting for the many. Peace.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

And I would just like to add, anyone subscribed to Ubermans Youtube channel, unsubscribe immediately. It's a cash cow for him and he's totally against the strike and drivers. All he's about is the money from the sheepeople that follow him and his constant invite code advertisements. The more bullshit videos this jackass can pump out and get the tards to like them and push his invite code, the less he has to do anything. #****Uberman

At 4:54 LOL Here's the sales pitch. Sure he appreciates all the new sign ups. He's banking on this. What a great guy. He's so caring and all he wants do to is help. LOL


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

UberX drivers should shoot and stab each other like Uberman predicts...hell, take that extra step and do the same to passengers. Like Uberman says you have what it takes. We in the livery business will thank you for it...lol!


----------



## big A (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberman you are full of it where is your followup video you talking about you are slandering a man's name prove it to us and uberman what did you do wrong before you drove for uber we are all not perfect I can say uber has you in their pocket how come is it when we put on a video you made on YouTube the first thing when we hit play that comes on is an uber commercial


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

big A said:


> Uberman you are full of it where is your followup video you talking about you are slandering a man's name prove it to us and uberman what did you do wrong before you drove for uber we are all not perfect I can say uber has you in their pocket how come is it when we put on a video you made on YouTube the first thing when we hit play that comes on is an uber commercial


This post is still running, hurry you better catch it!


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Anyone that listens to Ubers biggest Youtube evangelist and paid shill should have known this garbage was coming. "_Flip it and make it an Uber appreciation weekend_". LOL NO Thanks Randy.
> 
> You keep shoving your invite code down everyone's throat that watches your ridiculous videos. How is that helping your fellow drivers, son? I dare say you even drive anymore. Why would you when Uber's paying you to spew more Uber propaganda, receiving money from your Youtube channel, and no telling how much your making over saturating drivers' markets by tirelessly promoting your invite code. Oh, and let's not forget the Uberman store. Geesh this dude makes me sick to my stomach.


Don't forget his gofundme page. Randy Shears video=sleep sedative..boring


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

observer said:


> This is bigger than this Abe guy, he may have started it but no one is striking because of him or for him.
> 
> I don't agree with throwing rocks or damaging others property. The making requests and canceling, I'm kinda on the fence about.
> 
> Drivers are striking because THE DRIVERS are fed up with Uber.


Abe may have pulled the trigger too soon but at this point it's too late. It's already in motion and we can't do much but push it more.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

Txchick said:


> View attachment 14707


Come on Txchick, I like you generally we see eye to eye, you can be more original than that. I don't agree with Uber on a lot of levels but I do not agree with the direction and fashion this strike has started with or proceeding with. You and I can agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mr Microphone said:


> Striking is your right, do so if you wish. Interfering with other drivers liberties however, and mucking up their income is not only morally wrong, in some cases it is criminal. I will have my dash-cam and camera ready for anyone that messes with my business as an independent contractor. If you mess with me, I will press charges to the fullest extent of the law. While I agree that the pay drops/increased uber fee is bad and should be changed, and striking is one way to achieve that. I don't believe it is the only way. Many of you have been in Uber longer that I have, but I have been driving all of my life, and just turning 50 this year, I have some life experience to guide me. Here's what I would do. I would create a post and a webpage, called the Ride Share Drivers Union. Then I would allow members to join for a small fee (I aint doing this for nothing). Members can apply to be local representatives and leaders. The group would then create a charter. We already know the mission, to have drivers treated fairly. When there are a significant number of members in a given area, we can then use our power to lobby for fair wages. If they refuse to negotiate, we then can use our power to strike. Union members would be obligated to stand with their brothers maybe by region, or as a whole. Members that do not wish to participate can leave the union, with no bad feelings or retribution. Uberman, I have learned a lot from your videos. Beyond the canned uber vids, you have helped me to make a fair wage over the last month. I also think this forum is a great resource. Guys, I would be willing to contribute to those that would like to make something really happen. Message me if I can help.


Since pax call and cancel all the time fo you intend to press these "charges" against them?


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberLou said:


> Come on Txchick, I like you generally we see eye to eye, you can be more original than that. I don't agree with Uber on a lot of levels but I do not agree with the direction and fashion this strike has started with or proceeding with. You and I can agree to disagree on this one.


Randy Shears=Uber Koolaid picture I posted says it all.
This work stoppage is not about Abe it's about drivers standing up & supporting each other. I personally would not be canceling rides, but I do stand with drivers not driving Uber during that time period. The leadership of this work stoppage may not be perfect but at least it's a start.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

We need to appoint a Negotiator.

Who do you think it could be a good one?

Please e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> So we should listen to the numb nuts that sells Uber gear??
> 
> Are you for real?


 Exactly! That is why I posted the Uber Koolaid picture says it all Randy Shears=uber koolaid


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> Come on Txchick, I like you generally we see eye to eye, you can be more original than that. I don't agree with Uber on a lot of levels but I do not agree with the direction and fashion this strike has started with or proceeding with. You and I can agree to disagree on this one.


Just like I've told a few others here on the forums, NOBODY cares what ya'll decide to do Goober Lou. You're either with us or against us. Uber On or Uber Off. Not really an argument anymore.

#UBERSTRIKE Oct. 16th-18th


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Just like I've told a few others here on the forums, NOBODY cares what ya'll decide to do Goober Lou. You're either with us or against us. Uber On or Uber Off. Not really an argument anymore.
> 
> #UBERSTRIKE Oct. 16th-18th


Exactly!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> We need to appoint a Negotiator.
> 
> Who do you think it could be a good one?
> 
> Please e-mail at [email protected]


Trump lol


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Just like I've told a few others here on the forums, NOBODY cares what ya'll decide to do Goober Lou. You're either with us or against us. Uber On or Uber Off. Not really an argument anymore.
> 
> #UBERSTRIKE Oct. 16th-18th


Randy Shears is a clown & an internet dweeb. Uber off on the 16th Lou. Uber off!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

The snake is alive. Watch out on Cancellation fee.
And moving.....in Wisconsin


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> Trump lol


Donald "McQuack" Trump - will not work, he never did work.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Donald "McQuack" Trump - will not work, he never did work.


Lol. He was joking! We know Trump's a joke just like Randy. Lol!


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> The snake is alive. Watch out on Cancellation fee.
> And moving.....in Wisconsin


My wait time will be reduced to none as well. I'll just drive by and keep moving if I see no pax.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

WTF!?!? So we drive 8-10 minutes to get to the pax. We wait 5 minutes and no jackass in site. We cancel/No show and now get NOTHING for our troubles and expenses? WTF??

So in the last several weeks, Goober has jacked up the SRF's in some markets, they've increased their percentage from 20% to God only knows, in some markets and now Cancel/ NO SHOW fees have just disappeared?

I can't take this shit anymore. I'm gonna go punch a pic of KeJorn's avatar. lol


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Teksaz said:


> WTF!?!? So we drive 8-10 minutes to get to the pax. We wait 5 minutes and no jackass in site. We cancel/No show and now get NOTHING for our troubles and expenses? WTF??
> 
> So in the last several weeks, Goober has jacked up the SRF's in some markets, they've increased their percentage from 20% to God only knows, in some markets and now Cancel/ NO SHOW fees have just disappeared?
> 
> I can't take this shit anymore. I'm gonna go punch a pic of KeJorn's avatar. lol


The fact you have a physical picture of me (well my avatar) to punch warms my heart.
Good to know I have that impact on you.
LMAO


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> The snake is alive. Watch out on Cancellation fee.
> And moving.....in Wisconsin


No reason to wait 5min then.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> The snake is alive. Watch out on Cancellation fee.
> And moving.....in Wisconsin


Wow... just wow... Uber policy makers are just plain stupid.


----------



## NH_Uber_Driver (Apr 23, 2015)

I think they hope we will wait longer because we will get nothing if we leave, hopefully it backfires and they get tons of riders complaining that we left without them.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

UberLou said:


> You be you and I'll be me and we will see who is still standing at the end. I know Uber doesn't care about me or any other driver, that is not the point. *Uber is more to me than just per mile, per minute, minimum trip, etc. I have exploited them as much as they have me. I make money beyond driving with them. I am thinking bigger than rates.* I do not know everything but I know enough that will keep me from wasting our big shot on this planned weekend.


https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-strike-flyer-downloads.38325/page-2

As stated in the quote above, UberLou "exploits" Uber for his benefit. He has his own agenda to worry about & the rates, which have been pathetically low in his city, means nothing to him. A strike is obviously a threat to his Uber exploits. Pushing the violence angle is a way to paint a negative light on the strike, so he continually does it. We've moved past the violence aspect. Nobody is pushing the violence angle here but him. Abe has said no one should make fake accounts. We're past that as well. We definitely don't care about Randy 'can't afford a GoPro' Shears. UberLou will continue to paint a negative light on the strike by any means for his own personal gains. Nobody cares about your agenda bro, time to move on.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> The snake is alive. Watch out on Cancellation fee.
> And moving.....in Wisconsin


_##### (Uber)
Oct 5

Hi XXXXXX

Happy to explain our cancellation policy:

If the rider cancels before 5 minutes, no cancellation fee will apply.

If the rider cancels after 5 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply as long as you are still arriving on-time.

If you cancel the trip after arriving at the rider's request location and waiting 5 minutes, a cancellation fee will apply.

All cancellation fees are automatically applied by the system, so you do not need to take any extra steps.

Please let me know if you have any further questions.

#####
help.uber.com_


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> _##### (Uber)
> Oct 5
> 
> Hi XXXXXX
> ...


How come the Uber DFW site shows zero on cancellations??

https://www.uber.com/cities/dallas


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Txchick said:


> How come the Uber DFW site shows zero on cancellationel s??
> 
> https://www.uber.com/cities/dallas


Apparently they only mean if the rider cancels after 5 minutes... I agree.. Its more confusing now


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> Apparently they only mean if the rider cancels after 5 minutes... I agree.. Its more confusing now





KeJorn said:


> Apparently they only mean if the rider cancels after 5 minutes... I agree.. Its more confusing now


Well I would not count on that. If they change the cancellation fee for drivers you should have to agree to a new service agreement.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Txchick said:


> Well I would not count on that. If they change the cancellation fee for drivers you should have to agree to a new service agreement.


They probably snuck it in with the new agreement for the increased SRF


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


I'm starting to think uber Lou is uber man in disguise


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> I'm starting to think uber Lou is uber man in disguise


And I think you are a pissed off Taxi Driver. I am the voice of reason and like playing devils advocate. There are two sides to everything.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

UberLou said:


> I am with UberMan. I support change for the better but I do not support it in this manner. We need to regroup and rethink this strategy.
> 
> I will be working the entire weekend and I will be avoiding any rider with a 5 star rating to avoid these new accounts being created to try and stop us drivers that decide to work.
> 
> We know nothing about this guy Abe yet we are willing to follow him. I am not for this at this time.


I vote UBERMAN for Leader!!!


----------



## sidewazzz (Jun 30, 2015)

I love when people take the lead and followers say they don't like them leading. But they themselves won't take the lead lol.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

andaas said:


> LMFAO. Man, that guy hasn't just been drinking the Kool-Aid, I think he's got an IV feeding it right into his veins. I was ready for him to break out the guitar and start singing Kumbaya.
> 
> I am not following "Abe", that person just happens to have been the person who decided to push this into action. Good luck that weekend, I won't be driving.


Perhaps too much caffinated Kool-Aid?! Why would a driver ever wear clothing promoting uber?



Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> I vote UBERMAN for Leader!!!


No buddy!


----------

